

Lessons from raising a seed round - stlhood
http://blog.blockchalk.com/post/708678386/lessons-from-raising-a-seed-round

======
Aaronontheweb
Thanks for sharing this - I had never heard of AngelList before but that
sounds like a useful, asynchronous way of attracting (or at least trying to)
funding to a fledgling startup project. Going to bear that in mind for once I
have something worth pitching ;)

~~~
stlhood
Glad it was helpful! I highly recommend submitting your pitch to AngelList
when you're ready. The submission process alone has value in forcing you to
hone your message and explain your goals. And if you're accepted the results
are quite impressive. Good luck!

